# Rescued Youngster... Questions!



## JASIKAD (Jul 28, 2016)

Hallo,

Im new here and very new to pigeons. A friend of mine brought me a young pigeon a couple days ago. She was in a nest up on top of a grain bin and when the owners destroyed her nest, she fell down a 50+ foot grain chute. She survived, unharmed (amazingly) and now I have her. Shes eating chick starter (we raise chickens) mixed with warm water and is doing really well. 

But, Im wondering if anyone can help me tell how old she is? Im also wondering how much and how often I should be feeding her. She is like a bottomless pit! Im afraid I will over feed her! She wants to eat a LOT. And how long does it take for the crop to empty?

Thank you! 

Two pics from when she first arrived at my house...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

She is more than 3 weeks most likely and was about to fledge and that would be so good if she was with parents at this age to learn to eat, drink and forage for food. Sad that the nest was destroyed but thanks for helping her. 
You can easily feed her defrosted frozen peas thawed under warm water to get them to normal temperature both from in and outside around 30 peas three times a day by opening her beak and putting in mouth sliding down the throat. Then leave some with her and let her pick. She will try to pick and then she will learn to eat her seeds in the same way. If you can buy pigeon /dove seed mix and keep it near her in a dish, that would be great. 
With defrosted peas you don't need to make her drink water as peas have good moisture in them but when you introduce seed mix, pls put a crock of water and try to dip her beak in that but not over the nostrils and let her sip. She will learn in a few attempts. 
Thanks for rescuing the little one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you so much for rescuing this little doll baby! Can you check her keel/breast bone to see if it is sharp or protruding? She just may need to catch up on some weight and was hungry for some time and that is why she is eating like a little pig, which is a great sign! 

Here is a link all about care of baby pigeons : http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Try the pea method, it is quite easy and they don't need to drink afterward (better for pigeons, then chick starter): http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm Add a cal/D3 supplement. *


----------



## JASIKAD (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you both! I will give peas a go today. Im heading out laer to get pigeon seed mix for her. She has a small dish of water available all the time and Ive been showing it to her, but so far she isnt interested. Ill keep trying!

I just love her. I was nervous at first, that she was internally injured (such a long fall!) or wouldnt eat, but shes doing great. She does feel a little thin, but not bad. Shes very friendly, too. Is that usual? She was afraid for the first few hours, but once she realized I had food, she decided I was ok. She talks a lot, too. Its so cute!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As Kiddy suggested, dip her beak into the water, but not over the nostrils. She will eventually learn.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Not usual for a feral pigeon to be friendly but since she is quite young and was depending on parents for food before you got her, she saw you as parents. 
Now if you want to release her after she is ready you should limit your contact with her until necessary that is for food and water. 
If you want to have her as pet then there is no issue. You may get strongly bonded with her and she as well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute bird! Thank you for helping him/her. Our beloved Phoebe was a rescued feral.


----------



## JASIKAD (Jul 28, 2016)

Again, thank you, everyone! I appreciate how supportive you all are. My little Pewpew is still doing great and I got some peas in to her (she was not pleased hehe) and she is starting to show some interest in pecking at things that look like food (yay!). Back when I started with chickens, I got interested in all poultry type birds and Ive thought about keeping pigeons for years... So, I think she will be staying! She has been a lovely surprise  Once this sumer humidity is gone, Ill be building her an aviary outside for exercise on nice days. 

Is it weird how excited I am to have her? I do wish she had been able to stay in her nest, though. But, the owners of the gain mill arent fans of any critters in/around their place and were going to kill her. Thank goodness my friend was there to nab her for me!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Little PewPew is a lucky bird to have found you. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

My little Cheepers was a rescue too and he was about the same age as her. I fed him grits though. In my experience, he eventually weaned himself and taught himself how to fly. I can give you some tips on how to wean your little one if you like.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tiffy316 said:


> My little Cheepers was a rescue too and he was about the same age as her. I fed him grits though. In my experience, he eventually weaned himself and taught himself how to fly. I can give you some tips on how to wean your little one if you like.


*Here is food recommended for baby pigeons: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

JASIKAD said:


> Again, thank you, everyone! I appreciate how supportive you all are. My little Pewpew is still doing great and I got some peas in to her (she was not pleased hehe) and she is starting to show some interest in pecking at things that look like food (yay!). Back when I started with chickens, I got interested in all poultry type birds and Ive thought about keeping pigeons for years... So, I think she will be staying! She has been a lovely surprise  Once this sumer humidity is gone, Ill be building her an aviary outside for exercise on nice days.
> 
> Is it weird how excited I am to have her? I do wish she had been able to stay in her nest, though. But, the owners of the gain mill arent fans of any critters in/around their place and were going to kill her. Thank goodness my friend was there to nab her for me!


It is not weird for animal lovers, we all are same. Could be weird for others. Who cares? Everyone has got their choices and priorities. 
You both are lucky having found each other. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I appreciate the info, but Cheepers is about 8 years old now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tiffy316 said:


> I appreciate the info,* but Cheepers is about 8 years old now.


*You are welcome! *Yes I know, just giving you better options for feeding baby pigeons, in case you happen to come across another. *


----------

